# Getting leave before SQ?



## jarko (2 Jul 2005)

I will be graduating from BMQ this thursday. My next coarse is SQ, dont know when and it will be either at Wainwright or Meaford. Anyway one of my buddies graduated 2 weeks earlier and told me that when he gets to his unit he will try getting 2 weeks leave before SQ?? How would i go about and try getting this kind of leave?? When i try asking the instructors they say they don't know. I need atleast 1 week off, but 2 weeks would be awesome. Need to spend some time with my family. Thanks


----------



## Shadow Cat (4 Jul 2005)

I might be able to answer some of these questions for you.

After you graduate on Friday you will be shipped off to your PAT platoon, probably Borden.  Once there you will find out when your courses start and if you are able to take time off, my husband was not able toas he started SQ after one week in Borden.  If you are able to than you will talk to your new sergeant and there will be forms to fill out and you will have to get approval, this will take most of the week and you can expect to be allowed to leave that Friday if you get approval.

My husband really wanted to come home to see his children and myself as well but we have to wait until after his SQ which is for what ever reason 7 weeks long.  At that time already has arranged two weeks leave.  At that point he would have been gone for four months and two days but who is counting.  lol.

As well you should know that when you start SQ youare confined to the Barracks for two weeks, so make sure you have everything that you need as you aren;t even allowed at the Canex and than you are further confind to the base for 1 to two weeks.  SUCKY!

Hope that this answers all of your questions.


----------



## ArmyGirlfriend19 (5 Jul 2005)

hello,
i really don't know the answer to ur question but i just wanted to say congrates my BF is graduation this thrusday too....good luck with you next part...jenn


----------



## Clipse (5 Jul 2005)

BIG MAN, you will get 2 weeks off once you get there man, atleast us in wainright did because our course dont start till aug 2nd, and RCR started 2 weeks ago, so you might have a longgg wait bro.   They said that leave takes 2 weeks to process usually, but since we got screwed over after we graduated they done it for us in 1 week. So most likely you will get offered the leave.  I'm on leave right now until Sunday and I go back, 2 weeks flys by lol. Did your RCR papers get approved?


----------



## Shadow Cat (5 Jul 2005)

Please remember that my husband who is in his second week of SQ, graduated on June 17, was not able to get any time off so there is still the chance that it can not happen.


----------



## Clipse (5 Jul 2005)

Hey he graduated when I did, do you know which platoon?


----------



## 392 (5 Jul 2005)

Clipse said:
			
		

> They said that leave takes 2 weeks to process usually, but since we got fucked over after we graduated they done it for us in 1 week.



Bwahahahahahaha......that's one of the funniest things I've heard yet    ;D

TWO WEEKS?!? 

That's absurd. It takes as long as it takes for you to fill out your leave pass, have it signed by your chain of command, and have it inputted into Peoplesoft. Usually this would take a day - max. I've even seen it done in 5 minutes, depending on the workload of the clerk and the availability of the signatories required to sign it. I know that different units and schools have different SOP's WRT requesting leave, but it sounds to me like someone is blowing smoke up yer ass....


----------



## Clipse (5 Jul 2005)

No honestly, thats what we were told, but like I said it took only a matter of days since we were so loved


----------



## Shadow Cat (6 Jul 2005)

Clipse said:
			
		

> Hey he graduated when I did, do you know which platoon?



He was in I believe R0199E.  The plattoon that won the flag.  My hubby was the one that got the most improved award and the comradship award.  (Pte. Bull, STR).


----------



## Clipse (6 Jul 2005)

Ah Bull, going to miss him, he was pretty funny with his trailer park boys stories


----------



## Shadow Cat (8 Jul 2005)

Yeah I miss him too.  He always manages to put a smile on my face whenever I am feeling a little down.  Oh well 36 days until he is home for two weeks.  Come on go quickly.  lol.


----------



## militarygirl88 (12 Jul 2005)

Hello,
       I have a question and I think it fits in here... My question is, would the Military allow me to take time off during my BMQs to get married?? My wedding is to be in May of 2006, but I start BMQ in February. If anyone can answer my question that would be great. Thank You in Advanced 

MilitaryGirl88


----------



## HollywoodHitman (12 Jul 2005)

There is virtually no chance of you getting the time off to get married. If you miss 2 days of the course, you will be off that course. You have the inclusive dates of your courses, so why don't you schedule your wedding when you're not loaded on a course?

Good luck


----------



## militarygirl88 (12 Jul 2005)

My fiance and I tried that, but becuase our guests are coming from out of the country, we could only schedule it for May 24 becuase thats when they could all come..


----------



## DrSize (12 Jul 2005)

You're only 17....not my place to say but you definetly should not be getting married........I suggest putting your wedding off until you have been in the military a little longer


----------



## Gouki (12 Jul 2005)

militarygirl88 said:
			
		

> My fiance and I tried that, but becuase our guests are coming from out of the country, we could only schedule it for May 24 becuase thats when they could all come..



I guess you have no choice?


----------



## ArmyGirlfriend19 (13 Jul 2005)

hello, 

      My fiance and I we planning on waiting to get married until he is posted because then he will be all done his trainning and there will be nothing to worry about except for maybe he will have to go on a tour but i am crossing my fingers that, that will not be for at least another year or so...but just a word to the wise maybe you should wait a year or so, ur fiance is not going anywhere you should get settled first, only because when doing basic trainning you will have to focus on what you are there to do and you are not allowed to leave 4 the wedding unless them want to bring the wedding to you in st. jean and do it on a weekend when you have the time off, but you have to remember that you are not always granted weekends off...as well the wedding might lead to added stress on your which will make basic more difficult...however it is u and you fiance's decision and i wish you that best of luck with ur lives together...Jenn


----------



## militarygirl88 (14 Jul 2005)

Thanks DrSize, but I will be 18 by the time I get married... And I'm fairly confident that I can handle a career and a marriage at the same time, at this age... But thanks for the uh advice... Thanks again

MilitaryGirl88


----------



## militarygirl88 (14 Jul 2005)

No Steve no choice... We tried, but like I said our guests are from out of the country and I didn't mention this before but that is also the only time he can get leave from the USMC...I know marrying an American soldier while in the Canadian Military, probably not smart but oh well...

and Jenn thanks for the best wishes, I wish you the best of luck as well 

MilitaryGirl88


----------



## ArmyGirlfriend19 (14 Jul 2005)

hello again, 

Thank you as well, also like you i am also very young to be getting married i am going to be 20 but just wanted to say that," please remember that  you and your fiance are the only ones who are going to know when marriage is right and no one else can tell you that"...however also remember that there is no harm in waiting...so with that in mind i wish you the best...take care jenn


----------



## Bomber (14 Jul 2005)

88, is there a special reason why you are joining the CF?  Maybe you should look to join the US Army or something.  I don't know how a marriage will be able to last if your husband is off with the marines in Japan or Korea or on ship, and you are posted for 3 years to Comox, Greenwood, or Coldlake.  Do you guys just want to be "mutually exclusive" really young or something?This sounds like a path to a Dr Phil show.  If you are married, are you not given citizen ship which would allow either of you to join the same Army at least?  It just seems like you are both getting married with the hopes of seeing each other for a month a year or something.


----------



## militarygirl88 (14 Jul 2005)

I will denfintly keep that in mind Jenn, thanks 
 and your welcome
Militarygirl88


----------



## militarygirl88 (14 Jul 2005)

yes im joining the CF cuz its my duty, to my family my country and to myself, my finace is only doing the standard 4yr req for the USMC, Bomber

MilitaryGirl88


----------



## Bomber (14 Jul 2005)

Good Luck


----------



## militarygirl88 (14 Jul 2005)

yeah thanks, Bomber


----------



## ArmyGirlfriend19 (14 Jul 2005)

hey, 

Well i just wanted to say that i am crossing my fingers for you good luck...Jenn


----------



## corporalmcdonald (17 Jul 2005)

Shadow Cat said:
			
		

> He was in I believe R0199E.   The plattoon that won the flag.   My hubby was the one that got the most improved award and the comradship award.   (Pte. Bull, STR).




ahh yes.
my brother was in that platoon. it was awesome.
they kicked ass at that.


----------

